# M1 Carbine Banned In America



## GAP (23 Jan 2012)

M1 Carbine Banned In America
January 22, 2012
Article Link

 After over two years of negotiations, South Korea has finally received permission to export antique (over 50 years old) American military rifles back to the United States. South Korea has been given permission to sell 87,310 M1 Garand rifles to American collectors. The U.S. still refuses to allow South Korea to export 770,160 M1 Carbines to collectors in the United States. That's because the M1s can only hold eight .30 caliber (7.62mm) bullets while the carbines use a magazine (holding up to 30 rounds). The M1 Carbine can also be easily modified to fire automatically. While not outlawed in the United States, M1 Carbine imports are usually banned.

All this export effort began three years ago. As South Korea upgraded its armed forces over the last two decades, it has had to dispose of a lot of old equipment. But then it discovered that it had put into storage many World War II era rifles it had received from the United States during the 1950s. Some of these M-1 Garand rifles (the first semiautomatic rifle to enter wide service in any army) and M-1 Carbines (which fire a pistol class 7.62mm round) had only been used occasionally by reservists, and even these troops have since been armed with more modern weapons.

In the normal course of events, these old rifles would be melted down. Fortunately, someone in the South Korean Defense Ministry realized that M-1s sell for over a thousand dollars each on the collectors market. So those 87,000 M-1 were worth up to $100 million (or half that, if they are all dropped on the market at once). The M1 Carbines, which used to be sold cheap, have recently been going for nearly as much as the Garands. For once, the South Koreans will be able to sell a used weapon at a huge profit (since they received them for free, and have only had to pay for storage and maintenance since then).

Efforts continue to find export markets for the M1 Carbines. South Korea was the largest foreign user of the M1 Carbine, receiving 15.3 percent of the 6.5 million produced. 
More on link


----------



## Fishbone Jones (23 Jan 2012)

GAP said:
			
		

> M1 Carbine Banned In America
> January 22, 2012
> Article Link
> 
> After over two years of negotiations, South Korea has finally received permission to export antique (over 50 years old) American military rifles back to the United States. South Korea has been given permission to sell 87,310 M1 Garand rifles to American collectors. The U.S. still refuses to allow South Korea to export 770,160 M1 Carbines to collectors in the United States. That's because the M1s can only hold eight .30 caliber (7.62mm) bullets while the carbines use a magazine (holding up to 30 rounds). The M1 Carbine can also be easily modified to fire automatically. While not outlawed in the United States, M1 Carbine imports are usually banned.



Pure sensationalism for a title. The M1 carbine is not banned in America. Says so right in the first paragraph, FFS.

These particular ones, in South Korea, are banned from entering the country.

Jeez, you'd think they had the RCMP and the liberals writing their copy with the drivel in that article.

It would be an exceptionaly rare or pristine Garand that would go for over a $1000 in the States. Most are fetching $650-$750 right now. Dump 87,000 on the market, they'll probably fetch $450-$550 depending on condition. About what the carbine is fetching right now.


----------



## DexOlesa (23 Jan 2012)

Man I would love to get one of those M1 Garands


----------



## Fishbone Jones (23 Jan 2012)

DexOlesa said:
			
		

> Man I would love to get one of those M1 Garands



If you have your PAL, go to _GunNutz_ and put your request up on E&E. I can almost guarantee you'll get more than one bite. There's lots out there. They are not rare.


----------



## chrisf (23 Jan 2012)

I don't suppose they've got the ammunition to go with it? .30 Carbine isn't "rare" but it isn't exactly cheap and plentiful... imagine if they had a proportionate stock of ammo suddenly dumped on the same market... 

Actually, come to think of it... isn't this the sort of thing marstar should be all over?


----------



## jollyjacktar (24 Jan 2012)

I had both a Garand and a Carbine in the 80's.  Neither of the ammunition was cheap to be frank.  I did pick up cheaper Carbine ammunition in the US at surplus stores.  Of the two, I really loved the M-1.  It had been redone at the Augusta Arsenal in the 50's and packed away in cosmoline.  She shot like a champ and was very comfortable, but I had to learn the hard way as did most on getting my thumb out of the way of the bolt in time.  The Carbine was OK, but I would not go for one again if I was to do it again.  I think I paid around $300 for each back in 82 or so.


----------



## GAP (24 Jan 2012)

The initial stages of our training was with an M1, then we switched over to the M14. I would think there were only about 10 guys out of 60+ guys that did not sport an M1 thumb after the first day. We were quicker on day 2.


----------



## chrisf (24 Jan 2012)

M1 thumb?

There's somone at our local gun club who makes a habit of firing a box or two of 30-06 every week... I've been picking them up and tossing them in my "pile"... there's several hundred once fired 30-06 casings in a bucket in the garage right now... at some point, either they're going to have to go to the scrap dealer, or better yet, I'm going to have to buy somthing that fires 30-06....

Edit: Never mind, just saw the bit about getting the thumb out of the way of the bolt...


----------



## Fishbone Jones (24 Jan 2012)

a Sig Op said:
			
		

> M1 thumb?
> 
> There's somone at our local gun club who makes a habit of firing a box or two of 30-06 every week... I've been picking them up and tossing them in my "pile"... there's several hundred once fired 30-06 casings in a bucket in the garage right now... at some point, either they're going to have to go to the scrap dealer, or better yet, I'm going to have to buy somthing that fires 30-06....
> 
> Edit: Never mind, just saw the bit about getting the thumb out of the way of the bolt...



Maybe he's not picking them up because they're berdan primed and not worth reloading.


----------



## jollyjacktar (24 Jan 2012)

Yes, M-1 thumb.  The Yanks gave it that name for a good reason.  To load the weapon you hold the cocking piece back with the back side edge of your hand.  The clip of 8 rounds needs to be pushed down into the receiver until it locks.  That is done with your thumb of the same hand.  When the clip locks in place, the bolt slides forwards with some velocity.  If you are a little slow in getting your thumb out of the way, it gets a nice smashing from the bolt.  Damn well hurts.  You swiftly learn to be somewhat smooth in getting your right hand out of the way of things in order not to suffer from what became known as M-1 thumb.  Only takes a time or two and you become adept at lessening your pain.

When I lived in Calgary many years ago, I had a chat with Walt Healy who owed a local motorcycle dealership.  He told me in the 50's the Canadian Army did testing of the M-1 when they were deciding on what to replace the Lee Enfields with.  He was part of that team, they loved the M-1 but ultimately the decision went to another contender F.N. and what became the F.N. C1.  The British were going with that company and we also decided to follow suit, is what Walt told me.


----------



## Redeye (24 Jan 2012)

DexOlesa said:
			
		

> Man I would love to get one of those M1 Garands



M1 Garands aren't rare. These are M1 Carbines, though, which are not the same thing.


----------



## chrisf (24 Jan 2012)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Maybe he's not picking them up because they're berdan primed and not worth reloading.



Nope, brand new winchester, somtimes he even picks them up, puts them back in the box, and leaves it sitting on one of the benches.

Speaking of berdan primed though... still leaves me wondering... if they stored close to 800 000 M1 carbines, did they stockpile the ammo as well? Imagine if it suddenly plopped itself into the same price class as an SKS, how strange that would be?


----------



## tomahawk6 (25 Jan 2012)

Remington is selling 2000 M-24 sniper rifles to the public.

http://www.armytimes.com/news/...e-available-011512w/

Remington makes M24 available to soldiers
 By Lance M. Bacon - Staff writer
 Posted : Sunday Jan 15, 2012 9:28:36 EST

Many soldiers have drooled at the idea of spending a day behind the M24 sniper rifle. Now you have a chance to own one.

Manufacturer Remington made a unique deal with the Army that will make nearly 2,000 M24s available for purchase.

As the Army upgrades 2,500 M24 sniper rifle chassis to XM2010s, replaced parts are normally destroyed. In return for a reduced price on its XM2010, the Army is letting Remington use those operational parts to build a complete M24 system, said Trevor Shaw, Remington spokesman.

This is not a cheap knockoff, mind you. It is the same rifle that snipers have carried for nearly 25 years. Each rifle has 800-yard accuracy and will include:

• A new M700 long-action receiver.

• A new 40X trigger assembly externally adjustable from 2 to 8 pounds of pull.

• A new 24-inch 416R Stainless Barrel with 5R rifling with 1-11.25-inch twist.

• The H-S Precision Kevlar Graphite composite stock with a full-length aluminum bedding block, adjustable length of pull, ambidextrous palm swell on grip, and a beavertail-type fore-end.

• The venerable Leupold-Stevens M3 Ultra fixed scope at 10X with a range-finding mil-dot reticle and bullet drop compensator.

• Matte-black “Rem-Tuff” powder coat external finish.

• Harris short bipod.

• Detachable Redfield Palma Match rear sight with a Redfield Olympic big-bore open front sight.

• Hard carrying case.

The rifle will run you $3,500. That may seem like a big chunk of change, especially when you can buy Remington’s Model 700 XCR Tactical Long Range for $1,500. But the M24 is in a whole different league, and its asking price is about half the original cost, Shaw said.

“The barrel is unique, the rifle is drill-tapped for the open sights. … There is just no other gun like this that we make,” he said. “Just the stock and scope would cost you $2,000. You can build or buy something that will match this capability, but it will cost you $6,000. And it won’t be an M24.”

Remington will take orders beginning in mid-January. Details will be available on the company’s website, www.remington.com. Current and former U.S. military snipers have first shot. Active-duty service members, National Guardsmen and reservists are next in line, followed by retired military personnel. If rifles remain, federal agents and law enforcement officers can get in on the action.

The gun maker has 250 systems on hand now and expects another 400 in the coming months, Shaw said. The bulk of repatriated parts will come in October. Remington expects to pump out roughly 100 weapons a month through the end of 2013. Delivery time may take up to nine months. The M24s will be built on the same production line as XM2010s and foreign-sold M24s.


----------



## Robert0288 (25 Jan 2012)

And probably not going to make it up here


----------

